# Why we love our cats so much and how it has shaped society. Perhaps.



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

CDC - Toxoplasma gondii and Schizophrenia

Hmmmmm.......

I'm so torn.

But ultimately, fuck it.

I love that bitch.

Didn't the Merovingian(sp? in The Matrix trilogy....) say something along the lines of "It's remarkable how similar the patterns of love are to the patterns of insanity!"

Or some dramatic shit.

Ha.

EDIT: I posted this twice, because iunno some shit was going down. But just do this one. Because. There is actually a title.

EDIT2: Here is a link to some random political message board I found that was discussing the topic because that one for whatever reason hasn't been cutting it for a lot of people. 

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2242842/posts


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

oh cats, can you please elaborate what the purpose is with this thread?


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Cat's are incredibly often a host of a parasite that infects mammals (including people) in ways similar to how the same virus makes rats behave--the rats that aren't afraid of cats.

This parasite invades the brain, and causes a number of the side effects in that article. 

Which include....loving cats.

But also alter our brain chemistry, and thus our personality, and thus society as a whole.

Google "love cat parasite" or something for more.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

slowriot said:


> oh cats, can you please elaborate what the purpose is with this thread?


To summarize: various animals can be infected _Toxoplasma gondii _- however, "Its life cycle can be completed only in cats and other felids, which are the definitive hosts." Amongst humans they either "become infected by contact with cat feces or by eating undercooked meat". The article goes on to argue that there is a link between exposure to cats and schizophrenia.

But I wouldn't freak out - having cats =/= schizophernia (at least not necessarily :tongue

I have two, but I think I'm still relatively sane :laughing:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

That sentence is awesome! 

What are you torn between? ...

Do you think infected cats shape society into being mad? 
Relating loving those cats to madness?  Lol but that sentence isn't initially about that xD

*ponders on*


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

asbreathingflows said:


> To summarize: various animals can be infected _Toxoplasma gondii _- however, "Its life cycle can be completed only in cats and other felids, which are the definitive hosts." Amongst humans they either "become infected by contact with cat feces or by eating undercooked meat". The article goes on to argue that there is a link between exposure to cats and schizophrenia.
> 
> But I wouldn't freak out - having cats =/= schizophernia (at least not necessarily :tongue
> 
> I have two, but I think I'm still relatively sane :laughing:


Well no, that's just it! You ARE fine (if you have it)! There is nothing WRONG with you, you've just been psychologically influenced by another organism.

The only correlation it has with schizophrenia that has substantial evidence only suggests that CURRENTLY diagnosed schizophrenics that happen to have the parasite as well suffer more severely than those of equal age and blah blah blah blah.

What the parasite DOES do to those that carry it (any who is susceptible to the parasite genetically and shit, but those who aren't--who doesn't change their cats litter box?) is alter their brain chemistry through dopamine levels. 

This literally, as if you were taking a subscription medication everyday to do the same, alters your state of mind--and thus personality. And thus opinions, and viewpoints.

This shit has literally influenced human society. This fucking parasite. 

That programs mice (and also mammals) to love it so it's more likely for cats to eat them, who happen to be the only species it is capable of doing it's shit someone describe above inside of.

This is one of the most beautifully evolved organisms I've ever heard of in my entire life. 

Think of the Egyptians.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure having cats (or for that matter any other pet) is psychologically beneficial.

One quick google later: Psychological Benefits of Human-Animal Interactions

Article actually mentions Toxoplasmosis... cool


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

i hope my ancestors have not eaten cat feces then..... 

Ill have to go ask them...


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm not bashing cats in the slightest with this.

This is all just what is happening involving a parasite that has a shared relationship between humans as well as cats, who we own. 

I love my cat, and I love the parasite to be honest too, if it makes me love her this much. That's what I was torn between. But fuck it, I'd love her even if it wasn't uncontrollable so it doesn't matter to me I sure like her <3 Which I say not even being sure that I have it, because it doesn't make that much of a difference to me or nor should it to you, because this PARASITE, if you have it, is literally part of who you are. If you fixed it, you'd be a slightly different person.

This is all I'm trying to point out.

But on a massive scale as well.


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

It's funny - my dad is an ENTx and he regularly refers to them as parasites :tongue:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

slowriot said:


> i hope my ancestors have not eaten cat feces then.....
> 
> Ill have to go ask them...


Dude, really?

How in the world aren't you grasping this?

Like I even addressed that already >.<

Anyone that owns cats cleans their fuckin' litter box. 

Unless they have that electronic thing...but that shit sucks.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I totally get it and it can be a horrible disease from what I have read so far. 



> Transmission may occur through:
> 
> * Ingestion of raw or partly cooked meat, especially pork, lamb, or venison containing Toxoplasma cysts. Infection prevalence in countries where undercooked meat is traditionally eaten has been related to this transmission method. Oocysts may also be ingested during hand-to-mouth contact after handling undercooked meat, or from using knives, utensils, or cutting boards contaminated by raw meat.[11]
> * Ingestion of contaminated cat feces. *This can occur through hand-to-mouth contact following gardening, cleaning a cat's litter box, contact with children's sandpits, or touching anything that has come into contact with cat faeces.*
> ...


Okay you are right.

But the question is how big is the chance you get it through that than through eating undercooked meat from other mammals thats all Im saying.

Plus most people clean their hands after cleaning the litterbox


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

slowriot said:


> I totally get it and it can be a horrible disease from what I have read so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I explained this already >.< So did the article >.<

Looooaaaddddssss of cats have it. It doesn't harm them in any way either, unless they go all schizophrenic (In which case like I said earlier, only makes the schizophrenia worse no data suggests cause). 

I posted another link in my original post of a political forum discussing it as well as it's implications.

Iunno maybe that'll help, because I keep missing something or something clearly.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this thread!

Now we know why cats are so psycho *oh-my-God-I-have-to-bi-in-the-other-room-now-k-thanks-bye*

but we also know what creates cat ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Now we know why cats are so psycho *oh-my-God-I-have-to-bi-in-the-other-room-now-k-thanks-bye*
> 
> but we also know what creates cat ladies!!!!!!


I KNOW, RIGHT!??! I'VE ALWAYS WONDERED ABOUT CAT LADIES!

No dog ladies! And no giant shrines in the shape of birds that a major world civilization obsessed over!

I <3 my cat. And the parasite <3


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

In Medieval times (England) Cats were unpopular in the Rat infested cities. Supersititious reasons ?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Cats are too fragile for my handling. I'd rather a dog, like a German shepherd or something.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

depends on your kitty...


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Cats are too fragile for my handling. I'd rather a dog, like a German shepherd or something.


Get a Maine **** kitty.










Far from fragile.

My roomie's got one crossed with a Tabbi <3

So fucking monstrously adorable.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Perseus said:


> In Medieval times (England) Cats were unpopular in the Rat infested cities. Supersititious reasons ?


I would thought that the cats would eat the rats?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Or some sort of feline relative that belongs in the safari..






Come here kit-- REEOWWW


----------

